# Alnutra Hundefutter



## Ralle2609 (2. März 2010)

hallo,
habe mir heute hunfutter vom aldi geholt das guckte mich grad so an, ist das zeugs was zum anfüttern oder zum selbst rollen?

es heisst Alnutra


----------



## DogTag (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Hat meiner Meinung nach einen tierisch hohen Fettgehalt, was man auch schon dann bemerkt, wenn man die Teile mal mit den Fingern begrabbelt. Ich hatte nämlich neulich meinem Hund dieses Futter aus Verzweiflung auch mal geholt, da er über mehrere Wochen ziemlich heftigen Durchfall hatte, und das bei extrem hochwertigem und teurem Futter. Als ich das ALDI Futter dann in der Hand hatte, habe ich mein Vorhaben sehr schnell wieder sein gelassen.

Ich denke, dass es einen extrem großen Ölfilm im Wasser hinterlässt.


----------



## Ralle2609 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

daraus schließe ich das es nicht empfehlenswert und nährstoffreich für den fisch ist?

mich würden ja ein paar mehr meinungen sehr interessieren das es so ölig ist kann ich leider garnicht bestätigen


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

also ich habe daraus schon boilies gemacht, gefangen habe ich und die boilies waren auch ok, und nicht wirklich ölig....


----------



## Ossmaster (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

ist vielleicht ein wenig weg vom thema,
aber ist frolic für jede jahreszeit geeignet (auch als köder)?
mich würde es speziell für die jetzige zeit interessieren sowie in den frühling hinein.
Und ob ihn als alroundköder für jegliche gewässerform sehen kann?


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

also da ich gerne teste was beim angel so läuft, habe ich immer 3 ruten mit 3 verschiedenen ködern drauf und bin so fast immer auf der sicheren seit.
1 rute mit hartmais 
1 rute mit verschiedenen boilies 
1 rute mit frolic boilies und was ich sagen kann... frolic geht selbst dann wenn sonst nichts geht, besonders im frühjahr finde ich.


----------



## Ossmaster (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

cool, danke für die antwort, werde es dann auch mal so versuchen


----------



## welsstipper (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

ja das kann ich bestätigen, fische viel mit frolic, auch zum anfüttern gut weil günstig ;-) außerdem nehme ich die frolics auch zum rolen von boilies also gemahlen, denke die sind sehr vielseitig.

auch gut ist das rockenfutter von lidl weiß leider nicht wie es heißt. ist so ein bunter mix aus ??? katzenfutter ist auch manchmal nicht schlecht, es gibt soviele möglichkeiten, einfach ausprobieren


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

ja, ist eigentlich ne sichere sache.
natürlich könnte ich nur mit frolic- boilies , vanille-banane- boilies oder nur mit hartmais an allen ruten gleichzeitig angeln, aber so finde ich ist es besser.
ich habe gott sei dank fast nie einen schneidertag weil auf einen der köder immer etwas geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



DogTag schrieb:


> Hat meiner Meinung nach einen tierisch hohen Fettgehalt, was man auch schon dann bemerkt, wenn man die Teile mal mit den Fingern begrabbelt. Ich hatte nämlich neulich meinem Hund dieses Futter aus Verzweiflung auch mal geholt, da er über mehrere Wochen ziemlich heftigen Durchfall hatte, und das bei extrem hochwertigem und teurem Futter. Als ich das ALDI Futter dann in der Hand hatte, habe ich mein Vorhaben sehr schnell wieder sein gelassen.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es einen extrem großen Ölfilm im Wasser hinterlässt.




Alnutra ist ein hochwertiges Futter, zu vergleichen mit Royal Canin. Dagegen ist Frolic so ziemlich das übelste für einen Hund.
Für die Karpfen dürfte Alnutra wesentlich " gesünder " sein als Frolic. Ob die das aber Wissen oder, wie viele Menschen, lieber Fast food fressen, bleibt offen.


----------



## Tim78 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Also als Hundsebesitzer weiß ich das Aldi Futter sehr gute Testergebnise hat . Umwelten besser als Frolic oder Schappi etc.
Zum Angeln nehme ich trotzdem ehr Frolik weil es angel fertig ist einfach nen Ring ans Haar und raus damit klappt im Frühjahr eigendlich super.
Wobei ich denke das man das Aldi Futter zum Boilis Rollen auch sehr gut nehmen kann da wenn es Öl haltiger ist auch die Aromen besser frei gesetzt werden.


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

habe ich auch schon gehört das frolic recht übel sein soll.
und beim aldi ist es doch meistens so das alles schon markenware ist, halt nur unter einem anderen namen läuft.
frolic ist nur so beliebt weil es halt untergeht und sich schnell auflösen tut.
die meisten anderen ( alle die ich kenne ) hunderfutter schwimmen oben, was aber egal ist wenn man darauf boilies machen will.


----------



## MrTom (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



> Alnutra ist ein hochwertiges Futter


Sagen wir mal gute Mittelklasse:q


> Dagegen ist Frolic so ziemlich das übelste für einen Hund.


Das kann man so stehen lassen.

Ich glaube das Futter ist von Bosch, such einfach mal die Lebensmittelkontrollnummer von der Packung im Internet und schon weist du mehr.
PS.:Alnutra schwimmt doch oder täusche ich mich da|kopfkrat

mfg Thomas


----------



## sei (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Gibt es eigentlich das Rufus-hundefutter vom Aldi noch? Hab da früher auch schöne Karpfen mit gefangen. Und das ist auch nicht geschwommen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



MrTom schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal gute Mittelklasse:q



Einverstanden


----------



## Lenzibald (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Servus. Ich habe von einer Bekannten die beim Fressnapf arbeitet mal Probepackungen bekommen waren so um die 300Packungen verschiedenster Sorten Hunde und Katzenfutter. Also alles was ich getestet habe hat gefangen egal welche Marke. Einige davon schwimmen andere sinken egal welche Form oder Farbe hab auf alles Karpfen Brassen Rotaugen und Schleien gefangen sogar 1 Hecht war dabei. Der einzige Unterschied beim Angeln einige halten lange am Haken andere Lösen sich sehr schnell auf muß man halt testen. Habe immer fast ohne Füttern geangelt maximal ne Handvoll pro Ansitz. Waren ganz kleine Packungen so um die 100-200gramm.
Wollte noch anmerken das ich 3 Hunde haben aber auf Frolic sinds richtig wild da muß was besonderes drinnen sein. Frolic gibts nur ganz wenig als Leckerli.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## MrTom (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



> auf Frolic sinds richtig wild da muß was besonderes drinnen sein. Frolic gibts nur ganz wenig als Leckerli.


Handhabe ich genauso. Die besondere Lockwirkung kommt von der Tatsache, dass Frolic kein Trockenfutten sondern ein Feuchtfutter ist-ein frisches Brot riecht auch besser wie ein altes.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Ossmaster (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Als ich auch mal Frolic kaufen war, hat die verkäuferin mich total entsetzt angeschaut und gesagt:" Sie wissen ,dass das schlechtes futter ist!?" Aber mit so einem blick als ob ich Hunde misshandeln würde.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Dann geb ich mal als Futterhändler und Karpfenangler meinen Senf dazu :q

Man kann mit allen Hunde- und Katzenfuttersorten seine Karpfen fangen. In der Regel ähneln sich die Zusammensetzungen sehr, sodass für den Fisch im Grunde keine wirklichen Unterschiede bestehen.

Ready Mades oder auch selbstgerollte Boilies bestehen zum größten Teil aus Zutaten, die ursprünglich aus der Lebens- oder Futtermittelindustrie stammen. Ein Großteil der Mehle, die man bei spezialisierten Boilieherstellern kaufen kann, werden zur Herstellung von Hunde- oder Katzenfutter hergestellt.

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man also vorsichtig sagen, dass Fertigboilies sehr teure und mit lustigen Namen versehene Hunde- oder Katzenfutterkroketten sind :q

Wichtig zu wissen ist, welches Fett beim H(unde)- und K(atzen)-Futter Verwendung findet. Ein Futter mit Geflügelfett als Energieträger eignet sich besser zum Karpfenangeln, da Geflügelfett bei normaler Umgebungstemperatur flüssig ist und sich so wesentlich schneller aus dem Futter löst und seinen Geruch verbreitet.

Wer mal ein bisschen die Augen offen hält, findet K-Futter, welches mit viel Fischmehl und solchen Leckereien, wie beispielsweise Krill hergestellt wird.

Selbst, wenn das etwas hochwertigere Sorten sind, die entsprechend Geld kosten, ist es dennoch deutlich billiger, als sich die Zutaten einzeln zu holen und sie abzurollen.

Und jetzt mal etwas OffTopic aber weil es zur Sprache kam vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant:

Stiftung Warentest und Hundefutter ... da stellen sich einem Eingeweihtem die Nackenhaare auf! Der Test sagte im Grunde nichts anderes aus, als dass Futter A und Futter B meinen Hund nicht vergiftet. Und das war's dann auch schon. Wer sich mal mit einem Wertigkeitstest - bei dem eine Futterwertigkeit für eine bestimmte Tierart bestimmt wird - aus der Viehzucht auseinander setzt, wird erkennen, wie lächerlich der reine chemische Test von Stiftung Warentest seinerzeit war...


----------



## Knigge007 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Ossmaster schrieb:


> Als ich auch mal Frolic kaufen war, hat die verkäuferin mich total entsetzt angeschaut und gesagt:" Sie wissen ,dass das schlechtes futter ist!?" Aber mit so einem blick als ob ich Hunde misshandeln würde.




Gute Verkäuferin....wenn das der Chef gehört hätte..|splat2:...


----------



## Ossmaster (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Das mit dem futter kann man sogar auf den menschen übertagen.
Während meiner Bundeswehrzeit war ich mal hinter der Kantine und hab da ein paar Kartoffelsäcke rumstehen sehen. Und da stand ungelogen drauf: "Für Bundeswehr und Viehzucht"
Nur mal so nebenbei


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Ossmaster schrieb:


> Und da stand ungelogen drauf: "Für Bundeswehr und Viehzucht"



Das ist nicht ungewöhnlich - und erschreckend schon gar nicht.

Viele Hersteller werben ja mit der Lebensmittelqualität ihrer Zutaten etc. Denen bleibt auch ga nichts anderes übrig :q weil jedes Säugetierfutter in Deutschland aus Zutaten besteht, die nach dem Lebensmittelrecht untersucht und bewertet worden sind.

Oftmals wird gar kein Unterschied bei der Herstellung von Futter- und Lebensmittelzutaten gemacht.

Wer als Karpfennagler die Möglichkeit hat, Großhändler für Bäckereibedarf und Futterzutaten  anzuzapfen, dürfte sich bei einigen Baitbuden die Augen reiben :vik:

Grad so Hype-Bestandteile, wie Shrimps- oder Krillmehl oder Muschelmehl kosten nur Bruchteile dessen, was so eine Baitbude aufruft. Nicht selten sind es sogar Abfallstoffe aus der lebenmittelindustrie, die da für teuer Geld angeboten werden.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Servus. Mein Schwager arbeitet in ein Bäckerei, hab mal nach Semmelbrösel gefragt. Die Semmelbrösel muß ich genau so bezahlen wie jeder Kund da sie aus Extra dafür gebackenen Semmeln gemachgt werden. Die Semmeln die Tagsüber nicht verkauft werden müssen vernichtet werden der darf sich nicht eine alte Semmel mitnehmen. Früher wurden aus den alten Semmeln Brösel gemacht das ist jetzt strengstens untersagt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

sind ja wirklich sehr interessante und aufschlussreiche antworten hier. hätte ich echt nicht gedacht

ich denke ich werde davon mal was abrollen


der mist ist nur ich hab keinen roller ud keine boiliegun aber da bedarf es ein paar angelfreunden mal sehen denke das wird diese saison noch angeschafft, gun nattürlich selbstbau :g

aber lasst euch ruhig weiter aus sind n paar sehr gute sachen zusammengekommen hatte sonst auch immer frolic aber wenn das billigere sogar besser ist wird wohl bald 50/50 frolic günstig gemischt


danke jungens =)


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

wie gesagt, frolic nehmen die meisten nur weil man es halt auch so anfüttern kann weil es untergeht und man es auch so zum angeln am haar nutzen kann.
ansonsten kannst du jedes hunde/katzenfutter für boilies benutzen, ist eh fast alles das selbe 
boiliegun selbermachen ist ne gute idee, aber überflüssig wenn du nicht sehr viel boilies machst im jahr.
mache selber um die 50-60 kilo boilies im jahr und habe kein gun und lebe immer noch .
ohne roller würde es wohl auch gehen, aber das ist dann schon stress, selbst bei 2-3 kilo, also ab in den nächsten laden und für 15-20€ son ding gekauft und dann rollen was das zeug hällt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Also ich hab früher mit Frolic auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zum anfüttern ganz normal aus der Tüte (weil die sinken), die als Köder hab ich vorher 2 - 3 Minuten in der Mikrowelle (höchste Stufe) getrocknet.

Die getrockneten schwimmen dann auf und sind eben viel länger am Haken haltbar - gehen dann vermehrt Karpfen drauf.

Mit denen frisch aus der Tüte als Köder habe ich dagegen die ganze Palette an Fischen bei uns gefangen:
Barben, Döbel, Rotaugen (große) Brassen (keine kleinen), Schleien, Karpfen, Karauschen...

Habe auch schon andere Tierfuttersorten probiert, mit denen liefs (warum auch immer) nie so gut wie mit Frolic..


----------



## Maaartins (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Jaaaaa...


Alnutra schwimmt     Ich als Hundebsesitzer hab es selber getestet...


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

frolic, für das beste im hund... zu risiken und nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren karpfen oder ihre schleie ......


----------



## wolkenkrieger (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe auch schon andere Tierfuttersorten probiert, mit denen liefs (warum auch immer) nie so gut wie mit Frolic..



Mal noch ein bissgen aus dem Nähkästchen der Futtermittelindustrie :

Der komplette Herstellungsprozess einer solchen Hunde ( oder eben Katzen-) - Futterkrokette läuft nahezu fettfrei ab.

Sprich: sämtliche Zutaten sind vorher entfettet worden (ja, auch das Fleisch!!). Das Fett (welches dann auch immer) wird erst ganz zum Schluss dazu gegeben.

Und hier trennt sich für uns Angler die Spreu vom Weizen!

Einige Hersteller benutzen Fettbäder - darin schwimmen die Futterkroketten eine Zeit X und saugen sich voll Fett.

Diese Kroketten sind nicht so gut für uns geeignet, weil sie einen regelrechten fettmantel haben, der sie nahezu wasserundurchlässig macht (viele schwimmen nur aus diesem Grund!). Sie hlaten zwar grundsätzlich länger am Haar, geben aber nur extrem verzögert (wenn überhaupt) ihre Bestandteile ans Wasser ab.

Die zweite Methode ist folgende: die Krokette kommt aus einem nahezu vollständigen Vakuum, in dem sie unter hohem Druck verabeitet wurde (Extruder), im warmen Zustand an die Luft. Dabei findet schlagartig ein druckausgleich statt, der die Krokette "aufgehen" bzw. sich aufblähen lässt. Dabei wird heisses Fett über die Krokette gesprüht, welches sie dann quasi wie ein Schwamm aufsaugt (ihr kennt das vom Duschen: den trockenen Duschschwamm in der Hand gedrückt unters Wasser halten - der saugt sich augeblicklich voll, wenn ihr die hand öffnet).

Solche Kroketten sind perfekt für's Angeln, weils sie offenporig sind, sich gut anweichen lassen und recht schnell und kontinuierlich ihre Inhaltsstoffe abgeben.

Und genau DAS passiert mit Frolic! Hinzu kommt allerdings noch, dass reichlich Geschmacksverstärker und Farbstoffe (die rote Farbe!!!) in solch einem Frolic-Ring drin sind, die fresstimulierend eben nicht nur auf Waldi oder Pfiffi wirken, sondern auch auf Kuno den Killerkarpfen :vik:


----------



## Ralle2609 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

*******... dann kommt das zeug gleich in boilies und wird zum feedern benutzt  oder frolic bollig kombi 

welchen roller könnt ihr empfehlen der günstig ist? wir haben hier nur so kleine idiotenangelläden und boilies sind hier im bauerngebiet nicht sehr verbreitet also muss ich bestellen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Interessante Ausführungen!
Danke wolkenkrieger!


----------



## DogTag (3. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Also über Hundefutter braucht mir niemand was zu erzählen. Ich habe mich in den letzten 5 Jahren wahrscheinlich mehr mit Hundefutter beschäftigt als mit der Fischerei 

Man muss bei solchen Testergebnissen auch immer ein wenig darauf achten, wer den Test in Auftrag gegeben hat. 

Das ALDI Futter ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber es als die Luxusklasse hinzustellen... das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Heutzutage sind die Auflagen derart hoch, dass sich so gut wie keine Firma mehr leisten kann, irgendeinen Mist unterzumischen. Was im Endeffekt dann doch ins Futter kommt... naja... kann sich jeder selbst denken.

Durch die Probleme mit meinem Hund und seinem Durchfall habe ich das ein oder andere Futter einem befreundeten Biologen zukommen lassen, der mir kostenlos eine Analyse der Inhaltsstoffe machen ließ.

Ich sach mal nix...


----------



## Ralle2609 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

so gestern boilies davon gemacht ( VON HAND !) also die stinken echt gut ^^ lassen sich aber nur schwer rollen fehltn wohl noch ein paar eier aber sonst denke ich die kugeln haben potenzial hab wie immer alles untergemischt was ich meinte das da reingehört 
:vik::vik::vik::vik:


versuch mach kluch


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



DogTag schrieb:


> Durch die Probleme mit meinem Hund und seinem Durchfall habe ich das ein oder andere Futter einem befreundeten Biologen zukommen lassen, der mir kostenlos eine Analyse der Inhaltsstoffe machen ließ.
> 
> Ich sach mal nix...



Na dann schick dem mal einen Bäck Mück von Mc Doof.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



DogTag schrieb:


> Durch die Probleme mit meinem Hund und seinem Durchfall habe ich das ein oder andere Futter einem befreundeten Biologen zukommen lassen, der mir kostenlos eine Analyse der Inhaltsstoffe machen ließ.



Auch wenn es jetzt etwas OffTopic wird:
Was soll bei solch einer Analyse rauskommen? Eine Liste der Soffe, die chemisch nachgewiesen worden sind? Die kann alles oder nichts aussagen!

Ich stelle (oder besser: lasse herstellen) Nahrungsergänzungen für Hunde her. Wenn sich mal einer die Stoffanalyse durchliest, der von Biochemie keine Ahnung hat, schlägt der die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen.

Da finden sich dann so Leckereien, wie Mangan, Selen, Kupferoxyd, Schwefel, Natrium usw. drin. |supergri

Trotzdem funktioniert das Zeug so, wie es funktionieren soll, hat (bisher) keine negativen Reaktionen bewirkt, erfreut die Kundschaft (und natürlich auch mich) mit positiven Ergebnissen und hat Brüssel (wir haben uns wirklich den Stress ans Bein gebunden und die komplette Produktpalette in Brüssel zugelassen) auch überzeugt.

Das ist es, was mich an solchen Analysen (auch die der Stiftung Warentest) so ärgert: sie reißen das gesamtbild auseinander und stellen einzelne Stoffe dar, die erst in einem Zusammenspiel mit anderen Stoffen Sinn oder Unsinn ergeben.

Das einzig Sinnvolle, was solch eine chemische Analyse ergibt, ist die Erkenntnis, ob Konzentrationen überschritten werden oder nicht. Selbst Schwermetalle, die möglicherweise gefunden werden (Blei, etc.) machen erst dann Probleme, wenn sie eine Konzentration X übersteigen. In biochemisch sinnvollen Mengen sind sie sogar lebensnotwendig (Blei beispielsweise ist ein Baustoff für Muskelgewebe!).


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Ich seh das wie bei den Menschen auch:
Da wird viel Panik gemacht mit dem "gefährlichen" Essen und trinken - und  die Lebenserwartung steigt und steigt und steigt...

Da sind im Tierfutter wie bei uns halt Fette, Kohlehydrate und Eiweiße drin, Vitamine und Spurenelemente..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sind im Tierfutter wie bei uns halt Fette, Kohlehydrate und Eiweiße drin, Vitamine und Spurenelemente..



Exakt! 

Und so, wie ich nach einem Stück Sahnetorte sofort auf den Porzelandampfer muss, verträgt einer meiner Hunde kein Weizen.

Individuen eben |supergri

Und um die Brücke mal wieder zum Angeln zu schlagen (und damit wieder OnTopic zu werden) mal eine kleine Anekdote zum Thema Verträglichkeit von Inhaltsstoffen:

Ich reagiere irgendwie auf Sahne oder ähnlich fettes mit heftigen Durchfall. Bei einem der letztjährigen Mehrtagesansitzen hat einer meiner Kumpels selbstgemachtes Schmackofatz mitgebracht. Vor dem Verzehr fragte ich noch laut und deutlich: ist da Sahne drin?

Ebenso laut und deutlich die Antwort: nein, ist es nicht!

Also: reingehauen! Angeln macht hungrig und an der frischen Luft schmeckt es ohnehin doppelt so gut.

Nach 10 Minuten regt sich mein Wanst! Grummeln, Blubbern und Aua! Und nochmal die Frage: war da Sahne drin?

Und die Antwort: nein, keine Sahne aber Creme Freche!

Ich hatte eine aufregende Nacht


----------



## MrTom (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



> verträgt einer meiner Hunde kein Weizen.


Hi
Getreideunverträglichkeit ist aber eine "Zivilisationskrankheit" bei Hunden, die auch die Industrie schon begriffen hat-das Angebot an getreidefreiem Futter ist wirklich gut. Obwohl mein Hund Getreide veträgt füttere ich getreidefreies "Wolfsblut".

mfg Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Das "Theater" kenn ich seit meiner Zivildienstzeit (so vor 25 Jahren..) als Koch im Krankenhaus.
Da hat die Diätassistentin immer behauptet (was ja bis vor kurzem auch "Stand der Ernährungswissenschaft" war), Kaffee (99,99% Wasser) oder Bier (ca. 95% Wasser) oder Wein (ca. 80% Wasser) zählt nicht bei der täglich zu trinkenden Menge Flüssigkeit.

Da wird soviel Unfug erzählt in der "Ernährungswissenschaft", genauso wie wenns um abnehmen/Diäten geht..

Bücher vom Lebensmittelchemiker Udo Pollmer zu dem Themas sind in meinen Augen da emnpfehlenswert...

Siehe auch mal hier (kurz gegoogelt wegen Kaffee etc..) :
http://www.planet-wissen.de/alltag_gesundheit/essen/probiotika/zehn_irrtuemer.jsp

Von daher hab ich beim Angeln mit Tierfutter auf Karpfen sowenig Bedenken wie mit Boilies, Mais oder Tigernüssen (auch alles natürlichre Fischnahrung, gelle..)-.-


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> *******... dann kommt das zeug gleich in boilies und wird zum feedern benutzt  oder frolic bollig kombi
> 
> welchen roller könnt ihr empfehlen der günstig ist? wir haben hier nur so kleine idiotenangelläden und boilies sind hier im bauerngebiet nicht sehr verbreitet also muss ich bestellen



Den Mammutroller bei der Angeldomäne, Kumpel hat des seit paar Jahren in 16 mm im Einsatz und ist bis dato zufrieden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das "Theater" kenn ich seit meiner Zivildienstzeit (so vor 25 Jahren..) als Koch im Krankenhaus.
> Da hat die Diätassistentin immer behauptet (was ja bis vor kurzem auch "Stand der Ernährungswissenschaft" war), Kaffee (99,99% Wasser) oder Bier (ca. 95% Wasser) oder Wein (ca. 80% Wasser) zählt nicht bei der täglich zu trinkenden Menge Flüssigkeit.
> 
> Da wird soviel Unfug erzählt in der "Ernährungswissenschaft", genauso wie wenns um abnehmen/Diäten geht..
> ...



Du da erzählen die Ausbilder beim Bund auch nicht viel bessere Stories, nur das deren Stories meinst mit Knall Peng Bumm zu tun haben 

BOT: 
Was sollen einem die Inhaltsstofe sagen, sofern man nicht gerade die Mengen hat  die Schwermetalle, ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## MrTom (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Hi
Der beste Roller den ich kenne ist von http://progressive-baiting.de und bezahlbar ist er auch#6

mfg Thomas


----------



## Kotzi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Nur mal für alle Hundebesitzer was beizusteuern die Probleme bei der ernährung ihres hundes haben, weil dieser kein nassfutter verträgt schuppen kriegt oder durchfall
da haben wir dieses futter gefunden was unser fiffi bestens verträgt:
http://www.markus-muehle.de/de/produkteorig.htm


----------



## MrTom (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Nur mal für alle Hundebesitzer was beizusteuern die Probleme bei der ernährung ihres hundes haben, weil dieser kein nassfutter verträgt schuppen kriegt oder durchfall
> da haben wir dieses futter gefunden was unser fiffi bestens verträgt:
> http://www.markus-muehle.de/de/produkteorig.htm


Ganz so einfach ist das nicht, die Ernährung ist da schon etwas komplexer. Bei dir hat das Futter gegen Schuppen und Durchfall geholfen, aber bei 90% der Hunde mit den Symtomen wird es nicht helfen.

mfg Thomas


----------



## wolkenkrieger (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Markus-Mühle - Fütterer habe ich auch einige in der Kundschaft 

Die kaufen meinen Mycotoxinbinder |supergri

Nein mal im Ernst: das MM ist nicht schlecht, bedarf aber etwas Vorsicht bzw. Umsicht bei Lagerung und Fütterung. MM ist ein Futter, welches im Kaltpressverfahren hergestellt wird.

Das ist ein etwas "antiquiertes" Verfahren, welches nur noch ganz ganz wenige Hersteller nutzen. Eigentlich ist der Vorteil, dass durch die fehlende thermische Belastung beim Herstellungsprozess, die beigemengten Vitamine geschont werden.

Mitlerweile ist das aber eigentlich kein Argument mehr, da die verarbeiteten Vitamine beinahe ausnahmslos Laborerzeugnisse sind (nein, nicht chemisch hergestellt - es gibt keine "künstlichen" Vitamine! - sondern auf speziellen Hefekulturen unte Laborbedingungen gezüchtet), die unter anderem auch auf thermische Stabilität "optimiert" wurden / werden.

Das Kaltpressverfahren hat einen gravierenden Nachteil (und deswegen kaufen die MM-Fütterer meinen Binder): aufgrund der fehlenden thermischen Belastung ist das Futter relativ hoch belastet mit Erregern (Milben beispielsweise) und Pilzen (Schimmel) bzw. für einen befall außerordentlich anfällig.

Da muss man bei der Lagerung extrem aufpassen und noch mehr Hygiene walten lassen, als es beim Hundefutter ohnehin angebracht ist.


----------



## Ralle2609 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

in welcher größe sollte ich denn einen roller kaufen?

ich denke ein mammutroller wird es nicht ausser ich stelle bald echt mengen her aber das dingen sieht ja monströs aus 

bin landmaschinenmechaniker könnte mir dann auch aus nem baggerstempel und ner 20m² va platte mit vertrebungen drinne ne boiliestanze bauen 

(überlegung ists wert DDDDD)


----------



## TJ. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Mal so ne frage am rande ich war heut z.B. mal unertwegs im gartencenter und hatte die augen weit geöffnet und was sehe ich. Hundefutter von Bosch 20kg für 15€
Jetzt meine frage taugt das was? Für den preis bekomm ich kein Feederfutter oder sonstiges. Selbst wenn es relativ viel getreideanteil beinhalten sollte im feederfutter sind getreidebestandteile ja auch die hauptinhaltsstoffe.
Bin mal gespannt auf eure Meinungen
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Das Problem ist, dass man für unsere Zwecke nicht einfach irgendein Hundefutter kaufen kann.
Das billigste Hundefutter nützt dir nichts, wenn du nicht weist, ob es schwimmt. Im Falle von Frolic z.B. wissen wir, dass es nicht schwimmt und deshalb geeignet ist, die meisten Hundetrockenfutter schwimmen aber und sind deshalb unbrauchbar.
Einige schwimmen sogar noch, wenn man sie gemahlen hat, der blanke Horror, denn dann sitzt man da, wohlmöglich als Nichthundebesitzer, mit 20kg unbrauchbarem Hundefutter.#q


----------



## Ralle2609 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

habe aus alnutra ja kugeln gemacht, und die waren schon am haar im wasser und die biester halten sich recht gut

aber ich denke ich werde auf frolic umsteigen denn :

fängt gut, zum füttern bombe da es untergeht, kann auch so angeboten werden, lässt sich besser verarbeiten und und und

ausser die ersten nacht ansitze beweisen das die alnutras besser fangen

werde je 2 ruten auf einen köder platzieren ( bei uns darf man ja auch 4 ruten auslgene  hehehe muhahaha :vik::vik::vik


----------



## TJ. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Ja gut das mit dem schwimmen stimmt aber dafür gibt es ja probepackungen bzw leute mit Hunden die man fragen kann. Bzw die Firmen kann man auch anschreiben die sollten es auch wissen.
Gerade beim thema Probepackungen war ich erstaunt wieviel die Läden kostenlos abgeben. Hab jetzt zig verschiedene sorten von futter und das für 0


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

deiner idee werd ich auch mal nachgehen klingt ja echt gut
dann sollte man das immer im vergleich zu frolic stellen, da dieser köder ja schon alt bewährt ist


----------



## Ralle2609 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

hab dieses futter mal mit ins feederfutter gemacht und was soll ich sagen ist schön fluffig und macht ne hammer geile duftwolke die fische stehen drauf also bin voll auf zufrieden ! :m

mit boilies geht bei uns noch nichts aber die boilies die ich gemacht hab lösen sich etwas schnell auf werde nächstesmal scharfe frolic alnutra boilies machen da die frolics sich zu langsam auflösen für meine ansprüche

könnte mir einer helfen und mir evtl bei der zusammenstellung helfen? ich eiß nicht was ich zum scharf machen benutzen soll ( nicht son teures zeug bitte , danke) und sonst hätte ich gedacht:

40% alnutra
25% frolic
30%hartweizengrieß
5% oder weniger chilligewürz???


----------



## Djluke (21. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Hallo,

benutze das Futter manchmal auch.

Finds ok und fang damit auch fisch.


----------



## TJ. (22. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Schwimmt es jetzt oder nicht? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle2609 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

jap schwimmt aber nicht lang gemahlen natürlich nicht aber hat ein bomben aroma


----------



## TJ. (23. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

Was heist bei dir nicht lang funktioniert es ohne dass es sich gleich aufweicht? Also sagen wir mal 5min einweichen und dann gehts unter und ist immernoch einigermaßen fest???
Beim Beimischen vorallem an nem see gibt es bestimmt gute wolken das denk ich mir

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle2609 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Alnutra Hundefutter*

hab ich im nicht gemahlenen zustand nicht getestet, kanns auch nicht da ich alles gemahlen habe

ja da ahst recht das futter wird super fluffig zum rollen würde ich nicht den hauptbestandteil daraus bilden da sie schnell weich werden aber trotzdem sich sehr langsam auflösen also zum füttern denke ich TOP am haken nach ein paar gewaltwürfen schneidet es bei einem verstellbaren rig aus 0,10er geflochtenen schnell in den boilie ein


----------

